# Is rafting gay?



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

That made my day! 
Awesome!


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Hahaha hes gettin down on em!


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*Marketing*

This is just some lame marketing attempt adidas is using to increase their market share. Thanks for bringing to the forum. It really shows there is a give and take relationship in a paddle boat. 
Have any of you guides out there tried this guys technique?


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

I think I saw a couple spanks in there....amateurs, they all have paddles. Situational awareness peeps!! That was friggen hilarious.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

That was some pretty _disturbing_ imagery. Funny as hell, but _disturbing_.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

apparently so.

I think I would rather flip.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

That was graceful....

Next time i'm hung up i'm just gonna start humpin passengers


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

I think I'd rather jump out with that big ole dude trying to hump me. That was some funny shit.


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

deepstroke said:


> is rafting gay?


....not that there's anything wrong with it.....


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

The worst part is they must have been enjoying themselves since the technique wasn't moving the boat.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I wonder if any of them got off....


of the rock that is, or by themselves.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow, yet another reason naked rafting is a bad idea.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

By the thread title I thought the original poster was gonna get a serious "pounding" by the rafters...Well there was a pounding going on.

That freaking funny!


----------



## Doubledown (Sep 23, 2008)

I love low water rafting!


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

That is the funniest thing I've seen on Mtn Buzz in a long, long time. 

I bet that little guy on the bottom thought he was in prison.


----------



## Dodgington (Dec 2, 2007)

wow! just wow!


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

I wonder if the *JumboHumper* dude was a Cañon City escapee or just out on work-release? He definitely had the _prison love_ technique perfected... _though it didn't really translate to effective sleeper rock extraction._


----------



## RandyP (Mar 12, 2007)

So in conclusion raftng isn't Gay but some rafters ARE!! Pick your crew carefully!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

DurangoSteve said:


> I wonder if the *JumboHumper* dude was a Cañon City escapee or just out on work-release? He definitely had the _prison love_ technique perfected... _though it didn't really translate to effective sleeper rock extraction._


Hey, be nice. This guy is a fellow forum-member of yours...I believe he goes by the screenname of "Boofington."


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Boofington the Nude Dude? No wonder I was emotionally scarred after seeing the video. I think it burned my retinas as well. Holy shit, I need a Schlitz!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

If the cameraman had have had the presence of mind to throw some turkey legs at the guy's ass (very large target) I bet he could have knocked them off the rock.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

gannon_w said:


> By the thread title I thought the original poster was gonna get a serious "pounding" by the rafters...Well there was a pounding going on.
> 
> That freaking funny!


Seriously - I groaned when I saw the title and what threads that were unfolding beneath. This is hilarious. I love the Adidas pants.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Sticking with my oar rig, or I'll just captian a paddle boat full of women


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

That was great.
I just hope that the boof and grif are back some time so we can all have more laughs.
Merry christmas. 

almost time for folks to fess up, see below.


----------



## tboe101 (May 10, 2005)

I wish I could have seen this one live!


----------



## mazmoto (Sep 15, 2005)

nmalozzi said:


> Wow, yet another reason naked rafting is a bad idea.


AMEN !

P.S. I wonder if they ever got off the rock or did the big guy eat them ?


----------



## mtn_river (Jan 29, 2009)

deepstroke said:


> You decide LiveLeak.com - A Gay Rafting Experience


Interesting way to try and get off, though it doesn't seem to be working. What I do in this type of situation is just have someone step out on the rock and jerk me off, once I get off they just get back in and we keep rafting. Is that gay?


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

mtn_river said:


> Interesting way to try and get off, though it doesn't seem to be working. What I do in this type of situation is just have someone step out on the rock and jerk me off, once I get off they just get back in and we keep rafting. Is that gay?


Which part?


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

mtn_river said:


> and jerk me off, once I get off they just get back in and we keep rafting. Is that gay?


 You tell me...


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

freexbiker said:


> You tell me...


The part where they ride in a raft?


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

The part where the one guy gets out and helps him jerk off...


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

We still don't know how he gets off the rock, once he's done getting jerked off? I'm never going to look at the big rocks in the middle of the river the same way...


----------



## augiethedude (Sep 1, 2008)

To be completly PC here .... yes rafting like this (video) is "disappointing on some level of reasonable expectation" ( read GAY)


----------

